# Flying with German Shepherd pup in cabin



## Eileen Monroe

Has anyone ever taken an 8 week old German Shepherd pup on a plane as a carry-on?

I have looked into airline approved carriers, weight limits, and average weight of an 8 week old male. As far as weight, I think it would be ok, as most seem to be around 12-16 pounds around that age, and the weight limit is 20 pounds. However, I'm not sure of the size of a pup that age, and whether they would be comfortable in the carrier. It is only a four hour flight from the breeder to my house, so it would not be for long.

Just curious if anyone has done this, and what your experience was. Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian McConnell

One of our club members flew with a pup in cabin from Noth Carolina to Toronto had no problem the pup even came out of the carrier for a time. Think the only problem is if any passenger has severe alergies you might have to freight it.
Brian


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

I flew in cabin with my Toller pup, Toronto-Calgary when he was 8 weeks. It went surpisingly well. No noise, no accidents. I did have to do some distracting to keep him quiet near the end. Made sure he was VERY tired going in.

I had planned to do the same when I got my 8 week old malinois puppy. However, after seeing the gator rolls, biting, screaming and carrying on she did in a crate when separated from her litter mates for the first time, I decided that a soft sided carry on bag in a tube in the sky full of people might not go be appropriate! I even had a day or two of getting her used to the crate, and tried the soft sided bag as well before I had to get on the plane. Letting her out of the carry on bag would NOT have been appropriate...there was nothing dopey or slow about her, she was not something you wanted to just "hold on too" at that age:wink:

She did fine in the crate in the hold, and I did not have to worry about keeping her quiet. The guests in the cabin had a nice flight without my pup in there and so did I.

I would only do it if I was quite sure I could pull it off without disrupting the guests unessaccarily. In the case of the mal, I knew I could not do that.


----------



## Becky Shilling

We sold an 8 wk old that flew to Houston on board. All went well. He was a little cramped, but it was just for a couple hours at most.


----------



## tracey schneider

I think we have done it like 3-5 times? Usually because of the weather restrictions but I also prefer it, if I'm gonna fly up to sort might as well carry the pup as baggage and get on and off real easy. I've had a few noisey ones and you really can't let them out you can't even get caught opening the crate. With that said I bring toys, bones or chew stuff and last time I crumbled up lil pieces of food and tossed them all around during flight so she had to "search/ track" to find them and made it a lil game to keep her occupied. Usually they will fall asleep in fact folks thought I sedated her as she was so quiet compared to our initial entrance to the plane where she was making hell.
If you can get the seat next to empty that is even better.
T


----------



## Faisal Khan

I carried my pup from Indianapolis to Dallas with no problems last year. Just need the regulation size kennel.


----------



## Eileen Monroe

I'm not as worried about the pup's behavior in the carrier - I can have the breeder get him used to it, and it's only for four hours.

My main concern was whether an 8 week old German Shepherd would fit in the regulation size carrier, and from everyone's responses, it sounds like they will.

I think this will be a much better homecoming.


Thanks, guys!


----------



## JOHN WINTERS

Well if he is anything like mine was, I would hate to fly in the cabin with him just because I don't think the other passengers wanted to hear him bark and howl for 10 minutes let alone 4 hours. There is no simple way to calm them down if they decide they don't want to put up with being crated, etc. Also I don't think I want to smell dog poo or vomit, etc. coming from a crate for any time at all. As a frequent flyer, and this will probably get me hate mail, I don't think animals should be allowed at all in the passenger cabin. Where should the airlines draw the line, pet hamsters, pet monkey's, pet iguana's, etc.. Just don't think it is good.


----------



## chris haynie

JOHN WINTERS said:


> Well if he is anything like mine was, I would hate to fly in the cabin with him just because I don't think the other passengers wanted to hear him bark and howl for 10 minutes let alone 4 hours. There is no simple way to calm them down if they decide they don't want to put up with being crated, etc. Also I don't think I want to smell dog poo or vomit, etc. coming from a crate for any time at all. As a frequent flyer, and this will probably get me hate mail, I don't think animals should be allowed at all in the passenger cabin. Where should the airlines draw the line, pet hamsters, pet monkey's, pet iguana's, etc.. Just don't think it is good.


i agree. 

it is for these same reasons (noise, terrible bodily fluid smells) that i think all infants and parents accompanying them should fly in the cargo hold.


----------



## Skip Morgart

A few years ago I flew from Washington state to Canton, Ohio (with a short connecting flight even) with an 8-week old rott pup under my seat. Hardly a peep out of him the entire time. I've heard that the slight vibration thu the floor helps lull them to sleep, and it sure did in my case. Other passengers had no idea there was a pup on the plane.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Eileen Monroe said:


> Has anyone ever taken an 8 week old German Shepherd pup on a plane as a carry-on?
> 
> I have looked into airline approved carriers, weight limits, and average weight of an 8 week old male. As far as weight, I think it would be ok, as most seem to be around 12-16 pounds around that age, and the weight limit is 20 pounds. However, I'm not sure of the size of a pup that age, and whether they would be comfortable in the carrier. It is only a four hour flight from the breeder to my house, so it would not be for long.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has done this, and what your experience was. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks!


Eileen, don't quote me on this, but I *think* the airlines require the animal plus the weight of the carrier (another few pounds) be 20 lbs. But definitely check with your airline.


----------



## tracey schneider

Depends on the airline, I flew on one and I forget who where there was no weight as long as the carrier fit under the seat.


----------

